# another handler question (not as long :) )



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

You probably want to find one and stick with one. If you hire a handler and they mark down they need to be free for this class/breed a good way to tick them off is to go oh don't worry I found someone else. Find someone that works for you and works for your dog and stick with them. Occasionally, when my normal handler is busy I will hire someone else (generally for a class dog or puppy) and she is okay with that if she is busy she is busy. But I would not line up more then one handler at a show but I would not take "I probably could" for an answer. Its yes or no for that show. Hope that helps.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I have hired a different handler than my usual handler but only because he wasn't available or not attending the show I was interested in.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, I wasn't clear, I mean if the handler that I hire is not available because (s)he is not going to attend the show I am interested in, particularly if (s)he is away in another part of the country for a few weeks!! I didn't mean that I'd flip flop back and forth just on a whim.
see what happens when I try to keep my posts short, I'm unclear


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> IF I were able to set up ringside/day of show handling....is it okay to have more than one handler, based on who is close by? I would certainly want just the one, but if she was too far away, and another one was close by, would it be okay to hire the other one for a few shows, too?


A good pro, if s/he has a conflict, will generally have another pro or an assistant cover for them. I would not suggest hiring another.

Ooops. Just saw your clarification. In that case, yes. You should have enough time, based on entries made, to know if your "main" handler will not be at a show that you will be, and make other arrangements.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, thanks. I'm thinking that some of the really great handlers tend to "go south for the winter" , for example!





Pointgold said:


> A good pro, if s/he has a conflict, will generally have another pro or an assistant cover for them. I would not suggest hiring another.
> 
> Ooops. Just saw your clarification. In that case, yes. You should have enough time, based on entries made, to know if your "main" handler will not be at a show that you will be, and make other arrangements.


----------

